# London Forum Meet, April 27th 2013



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2013)

The next Forum Meet will be in London

Date: Saturday, 27th April 2012 from 12:00 midday.

Venue: Penderel's Oak

283-288 High Holborn
Holborn
Greater London
WC1V 7HP







Attending:
Northerner
Steff
LeeLee
MarkT + 1
Gail1
Dory
gabriele
Mossey
Dominic
grainger
Barb + friend
Sazzaroo
rosie1
alisonz

Don't let me be the only one there! Hope to see as many of you as can make it - whether for a brief visit or the whole day  If you haven't been to one before, don't worry: every attendee has their axe-murderer status pre-checked and all weapons must be left at the door. Really, everyone is lovely and friendly, and it's a great opportunity to put faces to names and feel totally comfortable about testing, injecting etc., and chatting about diabetes without feeling you are boring the socks off the non-diabetics! 

Hope to see you there! Any questions, please let me know!


----------



## Steff (Mar 9, 2013)

Yup I'll b there


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2013)

Steff said:


> Yup I'll b there



Hurrah!


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry I won't be able to make it again  think someone is going to be keeping me busy x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2013)

Dizzydi said:


> Sorry I won't be able to make it again  think someone is going to be keeping me busy x



We'll let you off Mummy


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 9, 2013)

See you there!


----------



## Mark T (Mar 9, 2013)

I should be there +1


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> See you there!



Excellent! 



Mark T said:


> I should be there +1



Yayyy!!!


----------



## gail1 (Mar 9, 2013)

i will be there me and steff in the same place what a combination


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2013)

gail1 said:


> i will be there me and steff in the same place what a combination



I know, I thought I would give people plenty of warning so they could build up their strength  Look forward to seeing you again Gail!


----------



## Steff (Mar 9, 2013)

Lolol can't wait


----------



## Hazel (Mar 9, 2013)

Hiya - was thinking about coming, but...................#

Virgin lost west coast routes, so that means an extra 2 hours on the return journey, via Edinburgh. 4.5 hours going, nearly 7 coming home.

So, sadly, I won't manage along


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Hiya - was thinking about coming, but...................#
> 
> Virgin lost west coast routes, so that means an extra 2 hours on the return journey, via Edinburgh. 4.5 hours going, nearly 7 coming home.
> 
> So, sadly, I won't manage along



That's a shame Hazel  I hope to see you in June up in Glasgow!


----------



## Dory (Mar 9, 2013)

oh I'll be up for this!  count me in.  Promise I won't start planking at any point.... 

will they be serving cauli rice i wonder?


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 9, 2013)

Northerner said:


> That's a shame Hazel  I hope to see you in June up in Glasgow!



Can you make sure Northerner that if you're coming up here that you bring some decent weather and leave it here for a few months?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Can you make sure Northerner that if you're coming up here that you bring some decent weather and leave it here for a few months?



Always decent weather when I come up, although it was absolutely bucketing down on my way back last year


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2013)

Dory said:


> oh I'll be up for this!  count me in.  Promise I won't start planking at any point....
> 
> will they be serving cauli rice i wonder?



Hurrah! Put your order in to Wetherspoons now and they might!


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 9, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Always decent weather when I come up, although it was absolutely bucketing down on my way back last year



We haven't had a nice summer here for a good few years. So you're not allowed to take any good weather you find here back with you.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 9, 2013)

Dory said:


> oh I'll be up for this!  count me in.  Promise I won't start planking at any point....
> 
> will they be serving cauli rice i wonder?


Tell you what Dory, if you order a red-friendly gammon steak I'll go green and syn your chips!


----------



## Dory (Mar 9, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Tell you what Dory, if you order a red-friendly gammon steak I'll go green and syn your chips!



HA HA HA!!!


----------



## Dory (Mar 9, 2013)

actually, in ll seriousness, did you know that wetherspoons deep fry their jacket potatos THEN finish them off in the oven? 

so even though they're jackets you have to syn them if you're on EE or green.  disgusting I say!


----------



## Mark T (Mar 9, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Tell you what Dory, if you order a red-friendly gammon steak I'll go green and syn your chips!


I know someone who will happily eat your peas


----------



## Dory (Mar 10, 2013)

haaaaaang on a minute.  so I'm ordering a gammon, peas and chips.....

.....and just having the gammon???  

daylight robbery i tells ya!!


----------



## Mark T (Mar 10, 2013)

Dory said:


> haaaaaang on a minute.  so I'm ordering a gammon, peas and chips.....
> 
> .....and just having the gammon???
> 
> daylight robbery i tells ya!!


Oh, no, if it's the same meal I had last time then it comes with fried egg and pineapple as well.  So you get to have that too 

Besides, I might be able to convince the little one to share a crisp with you


----------



## bennyg70 (Mar 11, 2013)

I think Ill check the diary on this one and see if I can make it seeing as my local one in Brum may be off the cards now!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 11, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> I think Ill check the diary on this one and see if I can make it seeing as my local one in Brum may be off the cards now!



Hope you can make it Benny, it would be great to meet you


----------



## Dory (Mar 12, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Oh, no, if it's the same meal I had last time then it comes with fried egg and pineapple as well.  So you get to have that too
> 
> Besides, I might be able to convince the little one to share a crisp with you



But I can't have fried eggs or tinned pineapple (which that will undoubtedly be)!  or crisps!! gaah!

I'll just bring some homemade veg soup and sit in the corner like billy nomates......


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's the menu...
http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/food/menu/breakfast/breakfast-9


----------



## cazscot (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry I can't make it my pal is getting married on the 28th .  Hope to make York/Birmingham/Manchester later on in the year x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2013)

cazscot said:


> Sorry I can't make it my pal is getting married on the 28th .  Hope to make York/Birmingham/Manchester later on in the year x



Hope to see you at one/all of them Carol!


----------



## gabriele (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm very , very new in this forum but I would love to meet you there .
Call me in 

Best Gabi


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2013)

gabriele said:


> I'm very , very new in this forum but I would love to meet you there .
> Call me in
> 
> Best Gabi



That's great Gabi! See you there!


----------



## Mossey (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Northy. Sure I've said somewhere I'll be at London meet but not on this forum !   So yes, count me in. Looking forward to it


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2013)

Mossey said:


> Hi Northy. Sure I've said somewhere I'll be at London meet but not on this forum !   So yes, count me in. Looking forward to it



Excellent! I will look forward to meeting you


----------



## Mossey (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Northy. What's the order of the day in London time wise


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2013)

Mossey said:


> Hi Northy. What's the order of the day in London time wise



Sorry to butt in but usually people start arriving from 1130ish, im usually the first one there along with Alan(sometimes) we like to try and stay till about 6ish depending on if u have a train you need to catch back home of course


----------



## Mossey (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Steff.  That sounds good. Will aim for 11.30 which for me probably means 11.40. Look forward to meeting you


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2013)

Mossey said:


> Hi Steff.  That sounds good. Will aim for 11.30 which for me probably means 11.40. Look forward to meeting you



lol@1140 are you travelling from afar?
Sorry i see Bucks under your avatar but im hardly geographical when it comes to places and where they are situated lol


----------



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2013)

Steff said:


> Sorry to butt in but usually people start arriving from 1130ish, im usually the first one there along with Alan(sometimes) we like to try and stay till about 6ish depending on if u have a train you need to catch back home of course



Steff's said it for me!  I might be there a bit earlier as I am catching an early train to take advantage of a cheap ticket, so maybe 10:30 for me.


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Steff's said it for me!  I might be there a bit earlier as I am catching an early train to take advantage of a cheap ticket, so maybe 10:30 for me.



Eeeek dont tell me that then Alan,means if i land then i can take advantage of there yummy teacake


----------



## Mossey (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm in Olney just north of Milton Keynes so may travel up from Bedford or Milton Keynes. Will check which station is easier to park at.


----------



## Mossey (Mar 22, 2013)

Could this be a race to see who gets there first.


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2013)

Mossey said:


> Could this be a race to see who gets there first.



Alan will win cause Il let him he has done many marathons dont you know


----------



## Mark T (Mar 22, 2013)

In theory I could get there by 10:30 

Normally I aim to be in the area from 11am and we try to find a geocache and visit the nearby toy shop.  But it all depends on the weather.


----------



## Mossey (Mar 22, 2013)

Forgot that. Only option then is go up night before and camp outside. Could take a couple of syringes and look like a junkie then people would just step over me and leave me alone. Or .. Just let him win.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 22, 2013)

I've been roped into making some of my crustless quiches... first to get there is guaranteed a taste!


----------



## gail1 (Mar 22, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I've been roped into making some of my crustless quiches... first to get there is guaranteed a taste!


 i will be there at 6am then


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2013)

gail1 said:


> i will be there at 6am then



PMSLMAO.........


----------



## gail1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Steff said:


> PMSLMAO.........



says my cocktail partner


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2013)

gail1 said:


> says my cocktail partner



Ahem I have had nothing to do with the fact lee lee is bringing her quiches


----------



## Dominic Mayer (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi, I am new to this message board, and the idea of diabetic forums, but would like to come along. I've had diabetes for 25 years and am now (in my mid thirties) trying to take it a bit more seriously but after a quarter of a century of handling my diabetes in one wa and having a little trouble adjusting. I thought it might do me good to chat to some other diabetics, outside of the usual medical / clinic environment.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 23, 2013)

Yay!  See you there.


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2013)

Dominic Mayer said:


> Hi, I am new to this message board, and the idea of diabetic forums, but would like to come along. I've had diabetes for 25 years and am now (in my mid thirties) trying to take it a bit more seriously but after a quarter of a century of handling my diabetes in one wa and having a little trouble adjusting. I thought it might do me good to chat to some other diabetics, outside of the usual medical / clinic environment.



Nice one dominic see you there, welcome to the forum BTW x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 23, 2013)

Dominic Mayer said:


> Hi, I am new to this message board, and the idea of diabetic forums, but would like to come along. I've had diabetes for 25 years and am now (in my mid thirties) trying to take it a bit more seriously but after a quarter of a century of handling my diabetes in one wa and having a little trouble adjusting. I thought it might do me good to chat to some other diabetics, outside of the usual medical / clinic environment.



I'll look forward to meeting you Dominic  What insulin regime are you on currently?


----------



## Dominic Mayer (Mar 23, 2013)

Dafne - Glargine morning and evening and Humolog when i eat. What actually happens at the forum meet?


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2013)

Dominic Mayer said:


> Dafne - Glargine morning and evening and Humolog when i eat. What actually happens at the forum meet?



We just all sit around in a circle going through each other blood sugars diaries, swapping insulin pens etc etc, 

NO im kidding its just a chance to get together have a laugh and a few hours to be amongst good mates, we chat diabetes as well as all the other general chit chat theres never any pressure so just turn up and go when you want x


----------



## Dominic Mayer (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok, so long as there're no circles I'm in.


----------



## Mossey (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi Dominic. First one I'm going to, to meet everyone, so you won't be the only Newby there   We can hide in the corner if nobody speak to us. Lol


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2013)

Mossey said:


> Hi Dominic. First one I'm going to, to meet everyone, so you won't be the only Newby there   We can hide in the corner if nobody speak to us. Lol



I swear we will speak to u, its newbies job to buy the first round anyways so no hiding from that


----------



## brett (Mar 23, 2013)

Won't be able to make this one, but would definitely like to come to one in the near future.


----------



## Mossey (Mar 23, 2013)

Luckily I've just won ?2.80 on the euro millions lottery.   Somebody could have 3/4 of a pint I should think or we could share a few bags of crisps


----------



## gail1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Mossey said:


> Luckily I've just won ?2.80 on the euro millions lottery.   Somebody could have 3/4 of a pint I should think or we could share a few bags of crisps



3/4 of a pint all we need are some straws and we can all have a sup. Look forward to meeting you there


----------



## grainger (Mar 23, 2013)

I'd like to come to this one please. Would be nice to meet you all.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 23, 2013)

grainger said:


> I'd like to come to this one please. Would be nice to meet you all.



Terrific! It will be lovely to meet you!


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2013)

grainger said:


> I'd like to come to this one please. Would be nice to meet you all.



Be great to meet you G x


----------



## gabriele (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi all

This morning I had very good news from my youngest son . He proposed to his girlfriend and she said yes .

The whole Family , his and hers will meet on the 27th of April to plan the wedding . Instead of booking my ticket to London I booked my Flyticket home. I'm very sad to cancel this meeting in London and hope to joy you for the next time .

Gabi


----------



## Steff (Mar 25, 2013)

gabriele said:


> Hi all
> 
> This morning I had very good news from my youngest son . He proposed to his girlfriend and she said yes .
> 
> ...



Thats great news for you all Gabi, sorry to see you wont be at this meet but theres plenty along the way, x  take care


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2013)

gabriele said:


> Hi all
> 
> This morning I had very good news from my youngest son . He proposed to his girlfriend and she said yes .
> 
> ...



Sorry we won't get to meet you this time Gabi, but good to hear it's because of a happy alternative!  Congratulations to your son and his fianc?e


----------



## JoeFreeman (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd loved to have come along, but I'm off on our Winchester Family Event. 

I hope you all have a good time!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2013)

JoeFreeman said:


> I'd loved to have come along, but I'm off on our Winchester Family Event.
> 
> I hope you all have a good time!



Cheers Joe, hope all goes well in Winchester


----------



## Steff (Mar 26, 2013)

JoeFreeman said:


> I'd loved to have come along, but I'm off on our Winchester Family Event.
> 
> I hope you all have a good time!



Shame not to see you again joe, hope you have a good day in Winchester


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 27, 2013)

Ooh, for a minute I thought I had missed it but it's weeks off, will see what I is up to, be good excuse to get out and stretch my legs.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2013)

rossi_mac said:


> Ooh, for a minute I thought I had missed it but it's weeks off, will see what I is up to, be good excuse to get out and stretch my legs.



Hope you can make it Rossi, it's been a while!


----------



## Tina63 (Mar 28, 2013)

Would love to have come for a day trip to London, but unfortunately am otherwise engaged as the family are starting my big birthday celebrations a week early!  I will be thinking of you all though.  Hopefully I will make it to London later in the year.

Tina


----------



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2013)

Tina63 said:


> Would love to have come for a day trip to London, but unfortunately am otherwise engaged as the family are starting my big birthday celebrations a week early!  I will be thinking of you all though.  Hopefully I will make it to London later in the year.
> 
> Tina



Hope so Tina! Hope you have a lovely day with your family


----------



## Barb (Apr 1, 2013)

Hope to bring along my neighbour whose husband is Type 2. She's keen to learn more about the forum.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2013)

Barb said:


> Hope to bring along my neighbour whose husband is Type 2. She's keen to learn more about the forum.



Great news Barb!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 3, 2013)

_Now I'm here i'll add my name and hopefully be there for the festivities!_


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Now I'm here i'll add my name and hopefully be there for the festivities!_



Added you to the list!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 3, 2013)

_Cheers me dear, be good to see you again Alan _


----------



## gail1 (Apr 3, 2013)

steff we still on for cocktails


----------



## Steff (Apr 3, 2013)

gail1 said:


> steff we still on for cocktails



Gail can a duck swim in shark infested water pmsl, of course xx


----------



## gail1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Steff said:


> Gail can a duck swim in shark infested water pmsl, of course xx



lol thats my drinking buddy


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 3, 2013)

_We'll be pouring you back on the train then eh Gail lol_


----------



## gail1 (Apr 3, 2013)

sounds like it lol


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 3, 2013)

_Will be lovely to see you again and hope you are feeling a lot better now after your respite?_


----------



## Mark T (Apr 3, 2013)

It will be nice to see you again Sazzaroo   Your (and anyone else who lets him) "hair stylist" will be in attendance again 

Looking at the main thread it should be good as there are quite a few attending.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 3, 2013)

_Fab Mark should be fun and great to see you both too_


----------



## rosie1 (Apr 5, 2013)

*forum*

hi northener, ld like to come and meet other at the next forum on 27 april ,lm a newby so if l can get the day off work see you all there  rosie1


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2013)

rosie1 said:


> hi northener, ld like to come and meet other at the next forum on 27 april ,lm a newby so if l can get the day off work see you all there  rosie1



That will be great Rosie! I look forward to meeting you  Hope you can get the day off!


----------



## grainger (Apr 6, 2013)

Quick Q - I rarely walk into pubs on my own... are you lot an easy lot to spot? Slightly nervous about how to walk up to a group of relative strangers and start a conversation to be honest!
On the other hand... really looking forward to putting faces to names


----------



## Steff (Apr 6, 2013)

grainger said:


> Quick Q - I rarely walk into pubs on my own... are you lot an easy lot to spot? Slightly nervous about how to walk up to a group of relative strangers and start a conversation to be honest!
> On the other hand... really looking forward to putting faces to names



Hi Grainger maybe swap numbers with northerner and ask to meet outside if that's easier


----------



## Mossey (Apr 6, 2013)

grainger said:


> Quick Q - I rarely walk into pubs on my own... are you lot an easy lot to spot? Slightly nervous about how to walk up to a group of relative strangers and start a conversation to be honest!
> On the other hand... really looking forward to putting faces to names



I'm coming on my own and would be happy to meet you outside if you like.  I'm planning to get there for the start but could exchange numbers and ring to meet up.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 7, 2013)

Mossey said:


> I'm coming on my own and would be happy to meet you outside if you like.  I'm planning to get there for the start but could exchange numbers and ring to meet up.



_Hi Mossey

I'm a stones throw away in MK so will be catching the train down to the big smoke if you want to meet up at MK station? I've no problem swapping numbers with you if helpful?_


----------



## grainger (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks Mossey, really nice offer. Please don't take this the wrong way but I'm not really comfortable with giving out my number.

I'm also planning to get there from the start... maybe if you see a redhead loitering outside come say hi otherwise think maybe I should just be brave and will just wondering in and hopefully meet you inside


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 7, 2013)

I was there very early last time, I always allow too much time for delays that don't happen!  I sat there for an hour drinking coffee before anyone else arrived - it's the kind of pub where a single woman like me can sit with a cuppa without being bothered by anyone.  No need to lurk outside!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 7, 2013)

I'll bring my giant syringe so we are easy to spot


----------



## Steff (Apr 7, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I was there very early last time, I always allow too much time for delays that don't happen!  I sat there for an hour drinking coffee before anyone else arrived - it's the kind of pub where a single woman like me can sit with a cuppa without being bothered by anyone.  No need to lurk outside!



LL please make sure your as early so i can nab the first quiche


----------



## Mark T (Apr 7, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I'll bring my giant syringe so we are easy to spot


Ah.  I remember that syringe 

Somewhere on the forum there are also pictures from last year's meets - that's also helpful for trying to spot people.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 8, 2013)

Dory said:


> haaaaaang on a minute.  so I'm ordering a gammon, peas and chips.....
> 
> .....and just having the gammon???



I'm sure you can find someone to take that off your hands too....


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 8, 2013)

Dizzydi said:


> Sorry I won't be able to make it again  think someone is going to be keeping me busy x



you could bring him along....


----------



## Mossey (Apr 8, 2013)

grainger said:


> Thanks Mossey, really nice offer. Please don't take this the wrong way but I'm not really comfortable with giving out my number.
> 
> I'm also planning to get there from the start... maybe if you see a redhead loitering outside come say hi otherwise think maybe I should just be brave and will just wondering in and hopefully meet you inside



No problem. See you there


----------



## Mossey (Apr 8, 2013)

By the way. What's all this talk of food in London. Do we book in advance? Take some ? Starve ?


----------



## gail1 (Apr 8, 2013)

you dont need to book food in advance just order it when you want it. Look forward to meeting you


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 8, 2013)

They're pretty good - lots on offer.  I will be bringing a few sample crustless quiches for the early birds to scoff!


----------



## Mossey (Apr 8, 2013)

How early do the early birds have to be ? !!


----------



## Steff (Apr 8, 2013)

Mossey said:


> How early do the early birds have to be ? !!



9am sharp  ...


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 9, 2013)

_In that case looks like we'll be booking in for breakfast too at this rate Steff!_


----------



## Mark T (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, maybe we should bring camping rolls and all bed down at Steff's place to make sure we get there first?


----------



## Steff (Apr 9, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Well, maybe we should bring camping rolls and all bed down at Steff's place to make sure we get there first?



If you don't mind sharing with my woody that's fine


----------



## alisonz (Apr 11, 2013)

I know I haven't been very active with the forum of late but I'm going to do my best to be there


----------



## Northerner (Apr 11, 2013)

alisonz said:


> I know I haven't been very active with the forum of late but I'm going to do my best to be there



Hurray! I will look forward to seeing you again Alison!


----------



## Steff (Apr 11, 2013)

alisonz said:


> I know I haven't been very active with the forum of late but I'm going to do my best to be there



You will be there ok!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 12, 2013)

Alan, were you intending to create a facebook event for the meet or had you stopped doing that now?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Alan, were you intending to create a facebook event for the meet or had you stopped doing that now?



It completely slipped my mind Mark!


----------



## rosie1 (Apr 19, 2013)

*time*

can you give me an idear what time to get there ?if l cant get time off work would after 6pm be to late


----------



## gail1 (Apr 21, 2013)

rosie1 said:


> can you give me an idear what time to get there ?if l cant get time off work would after 6pm be to late



people will still be there at that time im not catching my train till latr look forward to seeing you


----------



## Mossey (Apr 23, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Hi Mossey
> 
> I'm a stones throw away in MK so will be catching the train down to the big smoke if you want to meet up at MK station? I've no problem swapping numbers with you if helpful?_



Hi Sazzaroo. Not heard from you re meeting up. Did you get my message ?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2013)

Hope everyone is set for Saturday! If anyone has any questions, please let me know  I should get there at around 11:15-11:30 and leaving around 5:30.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 24, 2013)

I'll probably be in the area from 10:30am onwards - although if the weather is nice I'm going out to play on the nearby Lincoln's Inn Fields

Probably staying till 2:30pm - 3pm ish.


----------



## Steff (Apr 24, 2013)

See you all there, weather aint looking great .


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 24, 2013)

Quiche is done!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 24, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Quiche is done!


Mmmm.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2013)

Mark T said:


> I'll probably be in the area from 10:30am onwards - although if the weather is nice I'm going out to play on the nearby Lincoln's Inn Fields
> 
> Probably staying till 2:30pm - 3pm ish.



It's supposed to be getting a bit chilly again by the weekend - better wrap up!


----------



## Mossey (Apr 24, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing you all Saturday.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2013)

Mossey said:


> Looking forward to seeing you all Saturday.



It will be great to meet you Mossey  We usually try to sit on the left hand side as you go into the pub and go towards the bar, but I will bring my giant syringe in case you are unsure


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 25, 2013)

_Hi All,

Not so good news as i'm unable to be there Saturday  and a shame as really looking forward to coming. 
I really hope you all have a fab time and will think of you._


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 25, 2013)

Awww Sazz, that's such a shame.  Next time maybe.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Hi All,
> 
> Not so good news as i'm unable to be there Saturday  and a shame as really looking forward to coming.
> I really hope you all have a fab time and will think of you._



Aw no! Really sorry to hear this Sazz  Hope you have good alternative plans, and that we will see you later in the year


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2013)

Sazz you will be a big miss Hun shall have a mojito for ya xx tc


----------



## Dory (Apr 26, 2013)

caffeine_demon said:


> I'm sure you can find someone to take that off your hands too....



No touching of the gammon!!!  

speaking of which....are people eating?  I'm guessing so as some of you appear to be setting up camp there from th ecrack of dawn til sunset.  

wanted to do a fasting test this morning but woke up to a 2.9 (yippee ) so hoping to do one tomorrow but if no one's eating I won't order a plate just on my lonesome (purely because you lot are apparently going to be hovering over it leaving me with the plate, knife and fork by the sounds of things).....

not sure when i'm going to get there, about 12-1 ish.  Will keep an eye out for a load of med wielding nutters


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2013)

Quite a few people eat, so you won't be alone and we promise not to nick all your chips 

See you tomorrow!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 26, 2013)

_I will be looking to be at the next meet prob Brum?

Have had builders in and need to seriously clean as having friends to lunch Sunday. Was gonna hand over pinny to Steve but then he said he wanted to come to the meet so now we've decided to work as a team and get the house straight.

Make sure you do have a few for me (better on your hips than mine lol) You'll all be in my thoughts and I'll surely be there in spirit (non alcoholic of course)_


----------



## Steff (Apr 26, 2013)

Yup il be eating, tradition is cheesy garlic bread for me with my main lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 26, 2013)

See you all tomorrow peeps, safe journey to everyone x

Just to add Alisonz can't make it ..


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2013)

Steff said:


> See you all tomorrow peeps, safe journey to everyone x
> 
> Just to add Alisonz can't make it ..



Aw, that is a shame  Hope everyone else can make it! See you later Steff!


----------



## gail1 (Apr 27, 2013)

see you all later


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 27, 2013)

If anyone is worried about not spotting us, I'll be wearing a very bright magenta fluffy jumper.


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 27, 2013)

Have a great day all of you


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 27, 2013)

Have fun & try to keep out of trouble!


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2013)

Easier said then done when Gail's about, luckily she won't see this till tonite ha


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 27, 2013)

Enjoy it, hope the sun is shining on London Town today, have a drink on me peeps, sorry can't get there today, hopefully next time


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 27, 2013)

Steff said:


> Easier said then done when Gail's about, luckily she won't see this till tonite ha



lol! I'd of loved to have come but trains were too expensive


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2013)

Weather report, it's bright sunny and lovely blue skies


----------



## Dory (Apr 27, 2013)

hi guys....sorry to say I had a really bad night (with D and OH who couldn't stop snoring!!) so feeling rubbish this morning 

Plus, truth be told I don't really have money to spend as have gone a bit nuts this month already (including a ?175 birthday present for him!).

Hope you all have a great afternoon and think of me (hopefully getting some shut eye) whilst you're downing your drinks!! 

xx


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2013)

Wish I was there, hope you all have a good day, evening and night


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 27, 2013)

I hope you all have a good meeting. I'm looking forward to all the photos!

Andy


----------



## grainger (Apr 27, 2013)

Morning all... Am running massively late for everything today so doubt I'll be there much before 1.30... Lookin forward to meeting you all 

Hannah x


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi,

Hope everybody who's at the London Forum Meet today is having a great time  . Will look forward to seeing the pictures


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi grainger, we hope your ok as u never turned up, I hope all is well x things are going good me and gail are keeping up our bad reps with the cocktails lol x


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2013)

Dory sorry u were not able to make it, hope to meet u somwhere soon x


----------



## Mark T (Apr 27, 2013)

Steff said:


> Dory sorry u were not able to make it, hope to meet u somwhere soon x


My little boy was disappointed that he didn't get your peas


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2013)

Well home safe, got caught in almighty rain spell mind u and someone on tube gave my purple jeans the thumbs up lol . Good to see everyone as per and great to have met u mossey. Ps leelee your quiche was yum


----------



## Mossey (Apr 27, 2013)

Ditto quiche. Will have to try 'crustless' myself.  Lovey to meet everybody and look forward to Brighton which MUST go ahead . Ps home safe


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2013)

Mossey said:


> Ditto quiche. Will have to try 'crustless' myself.  Lovey to meet everybody and look forward to Brighton which MUST go ahead . Ps home safe



Pleased to see your home ok......

Happy trailer journey lol


----------



## Mossey (Apr 27, 2013)

2 page article today's Times, mother whose 6 year old daughter diagnosed with diabetes


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2013)

Mossey said:


> 2 page article today's Times, mother whose 6 year old daughter diagnosed with diabetes



??? tht was abit of a jump from trailors


----------



## Mossey (Apr 27, 2013)

Just picked it up and daughter driving my beloved old Landy for first time. Best for me to be texting than looking out of window. Too scarey


----------



## Mossey (Apr 27, 2013)

Steff said:


> ??? tht was abit of a jump from trailors



Writing before reading reply  !?!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2013)

Made it home! Lovely to meet everyone as ever, sorry to miss those who couldn't make it - hope to see you at the next one  Currently treating my 2.9


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Made it home! Lovely to meet everyone as ever, sorry to miss those who couldn't make it - hope to see you at the next one  Currently treating my 2.9



Hi Alan,
Glad your home safe, eeeek that's all the 7s etc u had whilst in pub, wht was in that sandwich you had on train


----------



## Mossey (Apr 28, 2013)

4.4 bedtime  6.1 now. Extremely good guesswork I think


----------



## Mossey (Apr 28, 2013)

Put in wrong place !


----------



## Barb (Apr 28, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Made it home! Lovely to meet everyone as ever, sorry to miss those who couldn't make it - hope to see you at the next one  Currently treating my 2.9



Good to see everyone and to hear all got home safely. Hope the low sugar disappeared quickly - I had to FORCE myself to eat a two finger dark Kit-kat on the way home to treat a 3.4.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2013)

Barb said:


> Good to see everyone and to hear all got home safely. Hope the low sugar disappeared quickly - I had to FORCE myself to eat a two finger dark Kit-kat on the way home to treat a 3.4.



Oh dear, poor you! 

Anyone heard from Gail? Hope you got home safe and sound Gail, it was lovely to see you again


----------



## gail1 (Apr 28, 2013)

im fine alan thanks for asking got home about 9pm. im tired today it was great to see you all again


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2013)

gail1 said:


> im fine alan thanks for asking got home about 9pm. im tired today it was great to see you all again



Ah, glad to hear it Gail  I was tired as well this morning so had a bit of a lie-in  Hope you have a nice peaceful day


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry should of said Gail was home ok Alan


----------



## gail1 (Apr 28, 2013)

whoops was not until i got up that i realized that i had forgotten to take my dinner time meds all your fault steff lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2013)

gail1 said:


> whoops was not until i got up that i realized that i had forgotten to take my dinner time meds all your fault steff lol



Yeah I thought it might of been


----------



## gail1 (Apr 28, 2013)

it was either you or the strawberry daiquiri or maybe the cosmopolitan we had


----------



## Dory (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi guys, so sorry I couldn't make it - sounds like you all had a good time but slightly bemused by the amonut of people treating lows...what were you lot doing??!!!!

Did anyone find out where grainger got to?


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2013)

Dory said:


> Hi guys, so sorry I couldn't make it - sounds like you all had a good time but slightly bemused by the amonut of people treating lows...what were you lot doing??!!!!
> 
> Did anyone find out where grainger got to?



Nope not heard a peep re grainger


----------



## Dory (Apr 28, 2013)

hmm......that's worrying.  hopefulyl she'll get in touch tomorrow.....


----------



## grainger (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi.
 So sorry not been in touch and gutted that I never made it. Ended up in hospital on Sat (not for me) and to be honest I've just been crap at responding etc.
Anyway sorry again. Sounds like you all had a great day, maybe with my track record of making it to these events I should give up trying lol. 

H


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2013)

grainger said:


> Hi.
> So sorry not been in touch and gutted that I never made it. Ended up in hospital on Sat (not for me) and to be honest I've just been crap at responding etc.
> Anyway sorry again. Sounds like you all had a great day, maybe with my track record of making it to these events I should give up trying lol.
> 
> H



Hi Grainger,

Good to hear from u we were worried that u were at the wrong place or something x 
Sorry to hear you we're in hospital Saturday . There's Plenty meets on the agenda so still time to make one


----------



## Northerner (Apr 30, 2013)

grainger said:


> Hi.
> So sorry not been in touch and gutted that I never made it. Ended up in hospital on Sat (not for me) and to be honest I've just been crap at responding etc.
> Anyway sorry again. Sounds like you all had a great day, maybe with my track record of making it to these events I should give up trying lol.
> 
> H



No, don't give up! I'm really sorry to hear that you were kept away by a visit to hospital, I hope whoever was concerned is recovering.

Hopefully we will see you at future events


----------

